# Any other gym rats out there?



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 21, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


I’m go daily to run 3-5 miles work the weights however I vape I stopped smoking long ago. I do however enjoy leg presses and squats and all that. I like full body workouts, it gets a really good pump and the veins popping.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 22, 2018)

i hit the weights 3x a week for 8 years now. All pretty much heavy compound lifts with some isolated work. I dont go to the gym anymore though i have all the equipment in my basement. My rack is my favorite piece of equipment. I never smoke on the day im going to lift until few hours after im done working out.


----------



## wascaptain (May 1, 2018)

gym rat myself. 

i ran the whole gambit over my life...now i am into cardio and eating a whole food diet...and friends thats where its at!

.i been training for the incline and pikes peak in june, for the last 3 months

train going uphill...thats where the suffering is!


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 1, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> gym rat myself.
> 
> i ran the whole gambit over my life...now i am into cardio and eating a whole food diet...and friends thats where its at!
> 
> ...


noice  keep it up my man


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 1, 2018)

Bought a chinup bar the other day was quite surprised how many I can do lol as a teen and even a few years ago I could do maybe 5 now I can do sets of 20 in two of the 3 variants the bar has and 15 of the third which is a lot more taxing on the shoulders and lats, which the dumbells weren't really hitting before but overall quite proud definitely makin progress


----------



## booms111 (May 2, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Bought a chinup bar the other day was quite surprised how many I can do lol as a teen and even a few years ago I could do maybe 5 now I can do sets of 20 in two of the 3 variants the bar has and 15 of the third which is a lot more taxing on the shoulders and lats, which the dumbells weren't really hitting before but overall quite proud definitely makin progress


Wide grip overhands are toughest for me. I like to do weighted sets with a belt now. I use to do 5 sets of 20 in 3 different positions(underhand, overhand, palms facing)before I got a belt until I started having weird headaches from them. Now I limit my reps but with the weighted belt it makes up for it and I feel light(210lbs) without it.

Side note I put up 205lb standing military press first time today!


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 2, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Wide grip overhands are toughest for me. I like to do weighted sets with a belt now. I use to do 5 sets of 20 in 3 different positions(underhand, overhand, palms facing)before I got a belt until I started having weird headaches from them. Now I limit my reps but with the weighted belt it makes up for it and I feel light(210lbs) without it.
> 
> Side note I put up 205lb standing military press first time today!


Nice  not sure what a standing MP is but I know how heavy 205lb is so good on ya  going on the description wide grip overhands might be what I meant by the one that seemed to hit my shoulders and lats, can you give a verbal description of what you mean, or a pic even?


----------



## booms111 (May 2, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Nice  not sure what a standing MP is but I know how heavy 205lb is so good on ya  going on the description wide grip overhands might be what I meant by the one that seemed to hit my shoulders and lats, can you give a verbal description of what you mean, or a pic even?


Here's a link with picture of guy doing wide grip, http://bodybuilding-wizard.com/pull-up/


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)

Quick question were is the new link to pwders.???


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 3, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Here's a link with picture of guy doing wide grip, http://bodybuilding-wizard.com/pull-up/


ill have to check that later bloody internet is playing up :/ can barely load this page :/


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Quick question were is the new link to pwders.???


not sure what you mean buddy


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Juice!! Unrefined powder d ball test masteron?? We usto buy it from bear but he got extradited from the Ukrain


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Juice!! Unrefined powder d ball test masteron??


d ball test masteron I don't know what that is if you mean performance enhancers I don't touch that shit. I wanna go pro so I have to be all natural. They cant disqualify me for a bit of pot, at least I wouldn't think so but other than that I'm all nat.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Cool just asking.


----------



## TonyG6 (May 3, 2018)

I smoke AFTER a workout by a few hours, never before. No motivation to even think about the gym if I smoke before lol


----------



## icecreamman513 (May 3, 2018)

competitive powerlifter here, ive been lifting for about the last 15 years and competing for the last 3, got a few state records, but I always smoke before and after, the amount of mental focus and painkilling will let you rage, but I get super paranoid about my beard smelling like my bong when I go lift lol. cannabis in general is a great PE imho but if we are gonna talk about real PEDs lets start a juice thread


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 3, 2018)

Still piecing together my basement gym. My Texas home gym is still sitting there waiting for me to come back home.


----------



## wascaptain (May 4, 2018)

nice home there poops!

you got more then enough equipment.

i travel 12ish miles one way, every day to get to my gym. 

and as far as steroids, i was a 20 year abuser. and i quit cold turkey after a career ending injury on 7dec2005.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 4, 2018)

You should look at weightvest.com I use their 150lbs vest. For most of my workouts and running. On a side note I just ordered Garmins fenix 5 to replace my old forerunner.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 4, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> d ball test masteron I don't know what that is if you mean performance enhancers I don't touch that shit. I wanna go pro so I have to be all natural. They cant disqualify me for a bit of pot, at least I wouldn't think so but other than that I'm all nat.


I never did real gear but I did use pro hormones. I have 10 bottles of ibe’s epistane if I ever want to run it again along with clomid.


----------



## booms111 (May 4, 2018)

OutlawMuscle.com best "sponsor" board on net with lots of great members. I ran cycles when I was younger but realized it was waste of time since as soon as you stop you shrink faster then you gained even with pct. I still frequently visit OM because of the guys there mentality keeps me motivated.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 4, 2018)

booms111 said:


> OutlawMuscle.com best "sponsor" board on net with lots of great members. I ran cycles when I was younger but realized it was waste of time since as soon as you stop you shrink faster then you gained even with pct. I still frequently visit OM because of the guys there mentality keeps me motivated.


Eli was more of a dry muscle unlike superdrol most of what they lose is the water. Most keep the strength gains. I always loved the vascularity from the epi. Due to it being dry you don’t see near the drop.


----------



## booms111 (May 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Eli was more of a dry muscle unlike superdrol most of what they lose is the water. Most keep the strength gains. I always loved the vascularity from the epi. Due to it being dry you don’t see near the drop.


ive never used any prohormones, i was a test E fan. Its been 5 years since i ran anything, needed to stop once wife wanted to have kids. Now i just hit the weights 3x a week and i lift heavier then i ever did on the juice due to muscle maturity and staying consistent. Maybe when i hit 50 ill get on TRT if my test levels get low.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

Raise the reps and lower the weight as you get older. Increase the rest time between sets substantially. This is super important. The extra time in the gym can be a drag to some but it is soooo worth it from the results you get. Bananas, OJ and baked chicken breast. Put it in a blender and chug that shit after your workout. Bench, seated hammer curls, incline dumbbell presses, dumbbell shrugs for the traps, hi rep low weight concentration curls with dumbbells, tricep extensions, wide grip pull ups for the lats, bows n toes 3 one minute reps, the wheel, love handle work and hit the treadmill for a five mile run inside of one hour. With the extra time between sets you may be there 3 hours but you will be a f'kn beast like me. I never juiced in my life. Pressed 360 at 187 body weight at 19. Competition bench too with judges. 335 @ 165 with a 4.4 40 at age 17.


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

booms111 said:


> ive never used any prohormones, i was a test E fan. Its been 5 years since i ran anything, needed to stop once wife wanted to have kids. Now i just hit the weights 3x a week and i lift heavier then i ever did on the juice due to muscle maturity and staying consistent. Maybe when i hit 50 ill get on TRT if my test levels get low.


Do u have hormone in balance?? I went to the doctor he sead i produce test of a seventy year old?? Now i need to jump back onn??


----------



## booms111 (May 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Do u have hormone in balance?? I went to the doctor he sead i produce test of a seventy year old?? Now i need to jump back onn??


Hormone imbalance now, no im good. After running test and quitting yes you would be all out of wack for a month or 2 if you werent on for years like some guys do and only did a 12 week cycle. These guys that dont take breaks always running gear get really out of sorts when stop and usually have to get on TRT at a younger age. What # did your testosterone test come back at?


----------



## Lordhooha (May 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Do u have hormone in balance?? I went to the doctor he sead i produce test of a seventy year old?? Now i need to jump back onn??


I’ve always gotten blood work done before during and after a cycle back in the day. I know even now my test levels are far higher than most in my age range. But I’ve always done everything right and did proper post cycle. If you want a really good and inexpensive natural test booster look at d-aspartic acid. It works really well. Here’s the one I get.

https://nutraplanet.com/products/ai-sports-nutrition-d-aspartic-acid-powder/


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Hormone imbalance now, no im good. After running test and quitting yes you would be all out of wack for a month or 2 if you werent on for years like some guys do and only did a 12 week cycle. These guys that dont take breaks always running gear get really out of sorts when stop and usually have to get on TRT at a younger age. What # did your testosterone test come back at?


Shit i dont know were paperworks at its been a year ago on the check up but i usto ne on for years no break.. Ill look for the paperwork


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I’ve always gotten blood work done before during and after a cycle back in the day. I know even now my test levels are far higher than most in my age range. But I’ve always done everything right and did proper post cycle. If you want a really good and inexpensive natural test booster look at d-aspartic acid. It works really well. Here’s the one I get.
> 
> https://nutraplanet.com/products/ai-sports-nutrition-d-aspartic-acid-powder/


Ow thank ill look into it for shure


----------



## icecreamman513 (May 7, 2018)

ive run at least 8 test E and deca cycles, some eq, some dbol, some var here and there, honestly I don't even remember the total number, hcg nolva and clomid for a pct, I get my blood work done by LabCorp every year and I'm well within normal ranges for age for what I produce off cycle, just like anything there is always "use" vs "abuse" be smart and don't be a shitbag with your diet and drinking habits and your nuts will be virile for years to come, I honestly don't think I could bring myself to use anything other than a real compound, at least with real stuff you know what you're getting, if anyone one needs a good online source for gear stateside I can oblige as well


----------



## Lordhooha (May 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Ow thank ill look into it for shure


Yah it’s good stuff. I always mix it with some bcaa’s in the morning and in the evening.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 9, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Ow thank ill look into it for shure


I meant to tell you the other day too stay away from soy based products they contain a ton of phytoestrogens which are in no way good for test production.


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I meant to tell you the other day too stay away from soy based products they contain a ton of phytoestrogens which are in no way good for test production.


Thanks ya i know!!!!


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jul 4, 2018)

Lifting weights keeps me from killing people...lol


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jul 4, 2018)

Fatleg77 said:


> Lifting weights keeps me from killing people...lol


Unless you're liftin' bodies


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 15, 2018)

i completed the incline..65 minutes, and pikes peak in 11 hours. 

next goal is up hill too, a 911 memorial stair climb.

then a 10k in November

then back to hiking....

all on plants boys
no animal products


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 15, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i completed the incline..65 minutes, and pikes peak in 11 hours.
> 
> next goal is up hill too, a 911 memorial stair climb.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome but I’ll stick with chewing on animals. I can’t do the fake meats. Nowhere near the same.


----------



## ticklykayak (Jul 30, 2018)

Hitting the gym 6 am in the morning to do CrossFit and signing off from work at 3 PM to walk after and get our dose. My partner and I have that routine for like 6 months until we moved to a new location.


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 30, 2018)

yo lordhooha.
.i dont do the fake meats and dairy either..even thou they taste like the read things...almost.

but the reason i dont eat that is the soy. i dont do soy either


them cross fit boys are fit for sure. way above my fitness level


----------



## Gilligans Island (Jul 30, 2018)

I drive by a gym.


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Jul 31, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


my advice and what work for me may sound odd,but it worked pretty well,granted your body is always changing shape everyday even throughout the day,thats another thing in itself,where all stoners here,right?..right,so as its well known as a cool relaxer and anti inflammatory a long list of helpful aiding benefits,it also has some less..shall we say,conventional beneficiaries,nun the less my lovely lappy chums for i have a welth of awesome life hacky tips and trick,and its not my penis,so lets break it down-1st you will need money -2 you need to drink water not vodka n cok or beer,just water and natural juices lol -3 exercise at least 3-4 times a week(no excuses) -4 think about what your after,looks,strength,stamina? research,YouTube has it all my friends(anthean x,thenx,scot Herrman)great channels for all levels -5 food,its not hard,if your a dude who wants to get jacked or just wanna stay fit and functional,about 20ish gs of protein a meal and 300 or so carbs(like spuds,yams or sweet spuds,pasta,brown bread,never white it swells the bells son -6 photographs,may sound frilly ,but! on those days when you feel yours slipping just ever so slightly,those pictures service as a miraculous boost of ones motivation,plus its nice to see your hard work is paying off i say -7 ok know we have the basics done,know for some serious Little old herbal gem,1 loins mane,great for brain functio mental strength ect.2 coffee no milk honeys cool,for all you bedheads with a sweettooth -3 maca root powder,unbelievable stamina and test booster,very cheap i advise to invest in a capsle machine as the root tastes like root -8 guided meditation..ok so the last one is not a natural.supplement,but it is natural and it is pretty much free..and there we have it my chums the easiest way to gain a massive edge for any stage gymratt or if you just after a new look,best of luck and i hope this helped[without sounding like a knob]


----------



## Major Blazer (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow some really terrible info here about running gear

Anyway, gains bro, yes

Addicted to ohp and deadlifts. I suck at squats. Benching is overrated. Stay fit folks


----------



## Major Blazer (Aug 1, 2018)

I have the stupidly long legs for my body. Makes me disproportionately awesome at deadlifts, but yeah my squat game is diarrhea.


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 1, 2018)

fook the Mayweathers!!! but naw dawg i get it,you wanna walk among us gladiatorsus ,us gawd liike MEN,cause your not there yet,good,that means you have something to work towards brother,mix things. up,relvaluate,sometimes less is more and akll that bullsh1t


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 4, 2018)

i just threw in a 30 week marathon running program and 3 distance races leading up to the marathon in march. 

plant base boys....thats where its at


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 10, 2018)

week 9 and boys... running sucks! 

got the stair climb and first race leading up to marches marathon out the way....110 floors and a 8k.

my weight training is on the back burner till i get this marathon over. 

it works out really, i been putting off a shoulder repair anyways, going see a doc this later today. 

alrighty then.........gym time....a 4 mile breeze....sounds funner then its gunna be i bet ...lol

eat more plants


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 11, 2018)

the doc fixed me up.....short term thou. cortisone injections both shoulders.
they just plain the heck out wore out...and need replacement. 
downing my last cup and out the door for more freaken running

eat green


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 14, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> the doc fixed me up.....short term thou. cortisone injections both shoulders.
> they just plain the heck out wore out...and need replacement.
> downing my last cup and out the door for more freaken running
> 
> eat green


I was able to hit 4mins and 45 seconds for a mile and held 8ish mph for the rest of my six miles. Keep it up man. I’d look into one of these https://www.trainingmask.com/
I keep mine set to 18000 ft and use it every other run it makes one hell of a difference after a good month of using it.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 18, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> the doc fixed me up.....short term thou. cortisone injections both shoulders.
> they just plain the heck out wore out...and need replacement.
> downing my last cup and out the door for more freaken running
> 
> eat green


Running is not the best on your knees. Biking is better.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 18, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> d ball test masteron I don't know what that is if you mean performance enhancers I don't touch that shit. I wanna go pro so I have to be all natural. They cant disqualify me for a bit of pot, at least I wouldn't think so but other than that I'm all nat.


Steve Reeves. He never used juice.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 18, 2018)

Colo MMJ said:


> Running is not the best on your knees. Biking is better.


True but he’s training for a marathon. But in reality everything is bad for you so I say pick your poison lol.


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 20, 2018)

getting my wife on the track this morning,
she had a knee replacement about 2 months back, she is doing fairly well , hoping to get her back as a training bro


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 3, 2018)

i am doubting myself about completing my goal of a marathon .

its wet and low 50s this early morning ,i am beat up

got a 10k next week end....then a 10 miler in december...i may call it after that

anyways...out the door...gunna breeze a 10k .....in the wet cold....lol 

but really its not cuzz i am beat up,, i dont want to lose anymore weight..and the mileage is increasing big time


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 3, 2018)

Wright here...I lifted more then half my life on and off. Currently off. But winter is here starting to get bored


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2018)

I lift 5 days a week. LISS one day. One day off. 

You either make the testosterone at this point or you don’t. You’re not going to eat berries and increase test. 

I eat animals like it’s my job


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I lift 5 days a week. LISS one day. One day off.


Legit. That’s my schedule too.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> Legit. That’s my schedule too.


You doing PPL? Push/Pull/Legs?


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You doing PPL? Push/Pull/Legs?


I actually push and pull on the same day. I like it for a few reasons however, I only go heavy on one or the other. For instance, today I worked shoulder presses primarily so i went heavy on them as well as pin presses, but I also did some pulls to work the rear delts, scapula, rhomboids, and traps. Light weights, higher reps. I like it that way to even things out. If I skipped the pulls today, I'd probably be rounding my shoulders forward right now.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i am doubting myself about completing my goal of a marathon .
> 
> its wet and low 50s this early morning ,i am beat up
> 
> ...


increase the amount your eating. I stay at 170-175 running and lifting heavy everyday. However even though you do eat vegan you should be able to up the calories enough to offset the loss. It takes a lot of calories to keep yourself from shutting down when training hard, just look at bodybuilders or Olympic athletes and the amount they consume to maintain.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I lift 5 days a week. LISS one day. One day off.
> 
> You either make the testosterone at this point or you don’t. You’re not going to eat berries and increase test.
> 
> I eat animals like it’s my job


picked up my 1/4 of a cow yesterday......then there’s my freezer lol. Meat it’s whats for dinner.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

Everything is farm raised and grass fed minus that chicken lol


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> I actually push and pull on the same day. I like it for a few reasons however, I only go heavy on one or the other. For instance, today I worked shoulder presses primarily so i went heavy on them as well as pin presses, but I also did some pulls to work the rear delts, scapula, rhomboids, and traps. Light weights, higher reps. I like it that way to even things out. If I skipped the pulls today, I'd probably be rounding my shoulders forward right now.


I do full body workouts sorta like that but I do heavy weight and get my sets in then come back around and do lighter weight. That way I try to keep the strength but also keep and increase endurance.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a trainer and I’m on a Progressive Overload program. Works great. I’ve leaned up. Prolly 18% BF now and dropping. Added maybe 7 pounds of lean muscle. It’s an aggressive program that works well


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I have a trainer and I’m on a Progressive Overload program. Works great. I’ve leaned up. Prolly 18% BF now and dropping. Added maybe 7 pounds of lean muscle. It’s an aggressive program that works well


I’m a huge advocate of doing whatever works best for the individual. I think the hardest part is finding a program that works and is enjoyable, keep it up man


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 3, 2018)

Nobody have any pics of themselves?


----------



## Subu (Nov 3, 2018)

Chemically altered said:


> Nobody have any pics of themselves?


F.O.


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 3, 2018)

Subu said:


> F.O.


Fo?


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Never thought this was an appropriate place to post any


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> Never thought this was an appropriate place to post any





Major Blazer said:


> Never thought this was an appropriate place to post any


would seem like it. But sounds like they talk about politics just as much as growing. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

What I mean is, some of us live in red states, so identifying oneself could be a really terrible idea.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2018)

Or just cover the face in a pic like they do on the fitness boards.


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Maybe start a physique thread then so people who don’t want to see shirtless dudes don’t accidentally get exposed?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> picked up my 1/4 of a cow yesterday......then there’s my freezer lol. Meat it’s whats for dinner.


I'm going to start buying beef like that. I'm currently going to a place that sells the primal cuts vacuumed packed. I buy chucks, strip loins, etc... and break it down myself. I have a .5 hp meat grinder that I use to turn the scraps into ground beef. I vacuum pack everything into individual steaks, roasts, etc... and freeze.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to start buying beef like that. I'm currently going to a place that sells the primal cuts vacuumed packed. I buy chucks, strip loins, etc... and break it down myself. I have a .5 hp meat grinder that I use to turn the scraps into ground beef. I vacuum pack everything into individual steaks, roasts, etc... and freeze.


Yah it’s worth it for the cows it cost me 450 for 170ish lbs cut how I wanted all the cows I drive by everyday from the local farms. So I know they’re fed well and taken care of. The color of the meat is so different from the store. I raise my pigs every year because they are easy. 4 months and they’re done and ready. But for cows it takes 2 years and vaccines and hoping they don’t die and all that I’ll let my neighboring farmers do the work of raising them lol.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 4, 2018)

i show my abs if yall show yalls.
todays abs were....
3 sets of incline sit ups 50 reps
3 sets weighted seated twist 25 reps a side 
3 sets of knee ups and flutter kicks 25/25 reps

i go from 1 set right to the next.

also been doing a ab routine...about a half hour...3x week

yo loardhooha...i used to raise my own sheep and rabbits ....really if you would factor in your time and expense.....its cheaper to do what you doing! imo


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> picked up my 1/4 of a cow yesterday......then there’s my freezer lol. Meat it’s whats for dinner.


Nice beef haul brother. Is that a cast iron skillet or a plate?


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Nice beef haul brother. Is that a cast iron skillet or a plate?


Lol that was just a plate getting them ready for the grill.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Whatever anyone does exercise wise don’t be these idiots. They do more work putting the plates on and don’t even get a proper rep done


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

proud to say that I submitted a video to those guys last year and they published it


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2018)

Cool thread


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> proud to say that I submitted a video to those guys last year and they published it


This is why I bought my own stuff for home use idiots like this always broke shit. I just called up technogym and got a few things from them and a full dumbbell rack off of Craigslist from a local gym that was upgrading.


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Are any of you guys into powerlifting? I plan to compete in Masters 1 next year. Before my medial epicondyle injury I was at 505dl, 315bp, and a sad 355 squat at 164lb bw. I’m a lanky 5’11” (all limbs no torso, hence the shitty squat).


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 4, 2018)

Ive been doing Athlean X's "6 min" workout series for about a month straight and im seeing results. Before that Ive been working out consistently for a whole year. I havent been doing weight lifting because I had a back and foot problem but now I got them under control somewhat. Now I want to build muscle/ What do you guys think about him? I was looking into buying his bodyweight program or his muscle building program.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> Are any of you guys into powerlifting? I plan to compete in Masters 1 next year. Before my medial epicondyle injury I was at 505dl, 315bp, and a sad 355 squat at 164lb bw. I’m a lanky 5’11” (all limbs no torso, hence the shitty squat).


Doing any box jumps n plyometrics at all?


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Doing any box jumps n plyometrics at all?


No - I don’t do any plyometrics at all


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> Are any of you guys into powerlifting? I plan to compete in Masters 1 next year. Before my medial epicondyle injury I was at 505dl, 315bp, and a sad 355 squat at 164lb bw. I’m a lanky 5’11” (all limbs no torso, hence the shitty squat).


I use to lift super heavy back before the ban on prohormones and such and I was still in the service. My best bench was 405 but that was back in 2007-2008 deployment when we were doing nothing but working out and working. I’m only 5’6” so I have that power due to no havining to move as far.
Hell I was on anabolicminds.com all the time I had companies that would send out a bunch of freebies and I’d log them there all the time.


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ive been doing Athlean X's "6 min" workout series for about a month straight and im seeing results. Before that Ive been working out consistently for a whole year. I havent been doing weight lifting because I had a back and foot problem but now I got them under control somewhat. Now I want to build muscle/ What do you guys think about him? I was looking into buying his bodyweight program or his muscle building program.


I’ve never seen his programs but I’ve definitely seen some great content from him. I’m willing to bet that his programs are fantastic


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Db curls I’m back to 75’s but I can only do 2 or 3 proper form then I’m back to 50’s lol


----------



## Delztronics (Nov 4, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


Ran 17km today...


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Db curls I’m back to 75’s but I can only do 2 or 3 proper form then I’m back to 50’s lol


In supine? You’re strong brother.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> In supine? You’re strong brother.


No just standing straight or seated.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Hell never thought I was strong growing up. I didn’t know until I left home. I do love using my training mask too really ups the difficulty. But I do a lot of push ups and dips mostly calisthenic exercises with my weight vest. 

Best ones ever are from weightvest.com


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> No just standing straight or seated.


I mean your hand position - like pronated, supinated (palms out), or neutral (hammer curls)


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> I mean your hand position - like pronated, supinated (palms out), or neutral (hammer curls)


Oh lol I thought you meant the literal definition. Palms out. Hammer curls are far easier to do at that weight.


----------



## Major Blazer (Nov 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Oh lol I thought you meant the literal definition. Palms out. Hammer curls are far easier to do at that weight.


Yeah man, 405 bench and 75lb supine curls, you’re strong. It took me 2 years to deadlift 405 lmao


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 4, 2018)

Major Blazer said:


> Yeah man, 405 bench and 75lb supine curls, you’re strong. It took me 2 years to deadlift 405 lmao


I just figure it’s due to being shorter an having leverage lmao. Taller guys have to move it further lol disadvantages on both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 5, 2018)

yea man....gym time


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 5, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> yea man....gym time


I love leg press machines only thing I miss in my home gym


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 7, 2018)

I used to hang at a lot of boxing gyms in the day, as a gambler doing homework, not as a participant. Does that get any cred on this thread?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2018)

I've been trying to force myself back into the gym but have just been on a spree of chasing women. End of the winter I benched 305 which I was pumped to get that up al natural...then I met a smokeshow haven't seen the gym since haha


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 7, 2018)

yo indagrow

chasing skirts will keep you lean for sure!


----------



## LittleMan80 (Jan 24, 2019)

I workout 5 days a week. I still live in a state where weed is illegal, so I guerilla grow. All the prep, multiple trails, back tracking etc you have to be in shape otherwise your end result will suck. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Jan 26, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> Are any of you guys into powerlifting? I plan to compete in Masters 1 next year. Before my medial epicondyle injury I was at 505dl, 315bp, and a sad 355 squat at 164lb bw. I’m a lanky 5’11” (all limbs no torso, hence the shitty squat).


Be careful not to push too hard. Injuries can take forever to heal and sometimes they never heal.


----------



## mezzomario (Feb 5, 2019)

I am not big fan of gym and fitness. But I need to lose some weight. So, I started to go to gym twice per week. I have goal to lose 10Lbs. If fitness does not help me I will try to use Coolsculpting NYC procedure. Also I started to use special diet, because I want to be in good shape too.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 6, 2019)

mezzomario said:


> I am not big fan of gym and fitness. But I need to lose some weight. So, I started to go to gym twice per week. I have goal to lose 10Lbs. If fitness does not help me I will try to use Coolsculpting NYC procedure. Also I started to use special diet, because I want to be in good shape too.


Intermittent fasting aka cut out breakfast. Also no STarbucks sugar lattes or other morning crap with sugar. OJ etc. Water or black coffee. Intermittent fasting means you are not eating from say 7pm to the next day at 12 noon or 1 pm. Your body is burning calories for about 17 hours. You only eat during the 12 noon to 7 pm window.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 6, 2019)

mezzomario said:


> I am not big fan of gym and fitness. But I need to lose some weight. So, I started to go to gym twice per week. I have goal to lose 10Lbs. If fitness does not help me I will try to use Coolsculpting NYC procedure. Also I started to use special diet, because I want to be in good shape too.


You need to focus on eating healthier and hit the gym hard. Fasting does help as well I generally fast from my last meal at 8 until 2 the next day.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 6, 2019)

Colo MMJ said:


> Intermittent fasting aka cut out breakfast. Also no STarbucks sugar lattes or other morning crap with sugar. OJ etc. Water or black coffee. Intermittent fasting means you are not eating from say 7pm to the next day at 12 noon or 1 pm. Your body is burning calories for about 17 hours. You only eat during the 12 noon to 7 pm window.


Your body is also catabolic during a fast.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 7, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> Your body is also catabolic during a fast.


*Fasting for Muscle?*
There’s always two sides to every argument and then there’s a truth right in the middle. Opponents of fasting often claim that intermittent fasting leads to catabolism which then automatically leads to muscle loss. But hold on a minute.

First off, the definition of catabolism is not necessarily muscle loss, even though that’s the only context you see it in. Catabolism refers to certain molecules being broken down to provide energy. Protein isn’t the only thing that’s available to be used here but so are lipids (fats) and polysaccharides. This is a completely normal process and it’s a necessity for our bodies.

In terms of muscle loss, the study, “_Intermittent versus daily calorie restriction: which diet regimen is more effective for weight loss_,” found that an intermittent fasting diet lead tomore lean mass being retained vs. a diet of daily calorie restriction. [1] Numerous studies on Ramadan also show that fat free mass is retained quite well in regards to fasting [2].


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 7, 2019)

http://www.fredduncan.com/2017/11/29/intermittent-fasting-muscle-loss/
Full article if you want to read it all. There’s also a lot of guys out there that fast in the same fashion I do. Terry crews is one of many.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 7, 2019)

You should look up the actual research if you’re interested. The lean mass attributed to the researched references in that article refer to water and connecting tissue, not muscle. The myth stems from the confusion about gh and it’s function in supporting muscle growth, ie gh is not an anabolic compound, which is often misleadingly represented by advocates of IF, like that article.

“..muscle development pre- and postnatally. In GHD adults, there is evidence that serum GH affects muscle mass maintenance, but in healthy adults neither GH nor IGF-1 has or enhances the hypertrophic effects of exercise.”

Velloso, 2008: Regulation of muscle mass by growth hormone and IGF-1

“..there is no proof that net protein retention is promoted in adults, except possibly of connective tissue.” (Re: gh increases)

Rennie, 2003: Claims for the anabolic effects of growth hormone: a case study of the Emporer’s new clothes?

Add to it that most proponents of IF neglect to educate their audiences of the fact that GH increases are acute and transient, which have no systemic affects on healthy adults. I can reference research papers here too but you get the point.

At the end of the day, there is no debating that if you consume more calories than you burn, you will gain weight. If you burn more calories than you consume, you will loose weight. So exercise more or eat less. Also I’m not trying to spark a debate here, but health and nutrition information without context or scope is reckless.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> Your body is also catabolic during a fast.


The dude had said he needed to lose weight.


----------



## Farmer Pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Love this thread. I find it so awkward hitting the gym and feeling like no one is getting stoned like I am haha. But thats all in the mind I suppose. 

As for loosing weight, the only and number 1 thing is CALORIC DEFICIT. Scientifically you cant loose weight if youre consuming more calories than your body is burning. Take a quick online test and see roughly how many calories an average person burns with your height, weight, age, sex, etc.. and aim to consume 200-500 less calories than what your average is. A caloric deficit is the only way to achieve actual weight/fat loss, and there are many aids that can assist you in staying in a deficit. 

Like the above mentioned Intermittent Fasting. Cutting out 1 whole meal a day is cutting out tons of calories your body probably didnt need to consume for energy. A lot of the energy you want to use is already stored within you inside of fat cells. 

Whatever it means to you, im happy for anyone trying to better themselves and their health. Great work out of all of you!!


----------



## bellagreen55 (Feb 19, 2019)

Fitness junkie here! Love to do yoga while using cannabis. Meditation too.


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 20, 2019)

Colo MMJ said:


> The dude had said he needed to lose weight.


Exactly my point! I'd love to see him/her/anyone accomplish this goal in a healthy and sustainable manner without the potential for muscle wasting or by making radical changes to their diet. The most proven, effective, and lasting method for doing so, as indicated by the research, is through a well programmed exercise regime and by consuming a balanced diet rich in whole foods that is calorically lower than the daily rate of energy consumption. You are right to say to avoid sugary Starbucks drinks and the likes but when diets advocate the omission of healthy whole foods like OJ and bananas, I simply cannot take them seriously as they leave conventional wisdom at the door in favor of trying to body hack your way into a better physique.

Anecdotally through friends, colleagues, and clients, I have seen some level of success when using IF as a tool, however these people are all who I would consider "advanced" lifters - or at the very least seasoned, highly active people who are trying to fine tune an already healthy body. When I was at my strongest, I did not intentionally follow IF, however my workouts always took place in the morning and since I was already waking up at 4:30 to hit the gym from 5-7, I had no time to eat prior to training. I'd be in bed the night before by 8pm and my last meal was hours before that with breakfast taking place at my desk by approx 8:30am-9am, leaving me in a fasted window of approx 14/15 hours. At this time I was pretty shredded and strong af (for me) but not for a second do I believe that my food consumption timing had anything to do with it and I would not impose this lifestyle on anyone looking to start getting into shape. Ya dig?


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 20, 2019)

bellagreen55 said:


> Fitness junkie here! Love to do yoga while using cannabis. Meditation too.


Stoned yin yoga is the shit


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 30, 2019)

Merica!


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 6, 2019)

i dont usually fail at goals i set, but on my marathon attempt, i petered out at mile 17ish. (i havent went double time since)

it wasnt like i was in pain or anything, my thoughts got me.

i threw in swimming in place of running. 

and as for all plant based, i am about 95% , i now eat bison on sundays and eat egg whites daily.

there is something in animal products i was missing

my freaking shoulders are good enough again for push
ups and dips. 

doc wanted to replace both


just after a week of egg whites and one serving of bison...relief !!!

so all that crap i shouted about animal free was a no-go


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm not really into "ups". I do downs. Sit downs, lay downs.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jun 7, 2019)

HappyVaper420 said:


> Personally, I´ve been keeping up a fitness routine ever since I went off to uni, I´m now 37. About 4-5 years ago, in 2015, I had to switch to vaping, because at the time I was smoking a lot due to stress and work and eventually my throat and my lungs couldn´t take it. I like to mix in good amounts of cardio with weights and abs, however smoking joint after joint eventually started to afftect my cardio training too much. Vaping has solved these problems, plus vaping is better for someone like with with bad allergies in the summertime. Actually there was a recent article about how stoners are acutally more active, check it out Men´s Health : "People who use weed before or after the gym spend more time working out."


I can believe that, fitness also makes you more conscious of the health ramifications of smoking, I'm doing my best to swap to edibles =)


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 13, 2019)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


Hey hey! I'm very new to this site and love this thread! I used to go to the gym 5-6 days a week. I have a 3 year old daughter, work full time, and go to school, so I made my basement into a gym. All free weights but I have a pulley for lat pulls and rows on the way. I love working out! I do a lot of compound lifts with some isolation work sprinkled in every workout. I'm 37 and feel better than I ever have. I burn it down before, during, and after my workouts. I used to hate doing legs because I'm 6"4' and my legs are super long but now deadlifts are my favorite exercise. Once again, I love this thread and would love to hear other peoples workout routines!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 13, 2019)

I use online trainers. Keeps the daily workout constantly changing. Keeps my growth at max

Diet is a huge factor


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 13, 2019)

I do the same. I do alot of position changes to target different parts of the muscles I'm working. I don't diet. I eat really well in general. Lots of protein and lots of veggies. My goal has always been to put good weight on as I am naturally lean.


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 13, 2019)

booms111 said:


> Wide grip overhands are toughest for me. I like to do weighted sets with a belt now. I use to do 5 sets of 20 in 3 different positions(underhand, overhand, palms facing)before I got a belt until I started having weird headaches from them. Now I limit my reps but with the weighted belt it makes up for it and I feel light(210lbs) without it.
> 
> Side note I put up 205lb standing military press first time today!


205 SMP is very impressive!


----------



## booms111 (Jun 13, 2019)

Joosy1130 said:


> 205 SMP is very impressive!


Thanks! Since that posts time period I've lost alittle strength with life getting in the way but still can put up 190 clean. I've always had strong round shoulders. Recently I've only been able to hit the weights a few times a week but once I sell a house I've been remodeling I'll get my gym(basement gym like you) time back.

I too concentrate on compounds. Mainly deads, squats, rows, bench and shoulder presses. I only do isolates for tris, bis, and traps.

You a wrestling fan? Burn it down is a Seth Rollins line is why I ask?


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 13, 2019)

Just something I've always said, lol. I've been getting back on presses after a recent separation and tear. Was nervous to do much overhead but its getting back to form.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jun 13, 2019)

Joosy1130 said:


> Hey hey! I'm very new to this site and love this thread! I used to go to the gym 5-6 days a week. I have a 3 year old daughter, work full time, and go to school, so I made my basement into a gym. All free weights but I have a pulley for lat pulls and rows on the way. I love working out! I do a lot of compound lifts with some isolation work sprinkled in every workout. I'm 37 and feel better than I ever have. I burn it down before, during, and after my workouts. I used to hate doing legs because I'm 6"4' and my legs are super long but now deadlifts are my favorite exercise. Once again, I love this thread and would love to hear other peoples workout routines!


Good on ya mate =) =) keep up the hard work and dedication amirite =)


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 13, 2019)

Back at u my friend! Thanks for the thread!


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jun 13, 2019)

Joosy1130 said:


> Back at u my friend! Thanks for the thread!


I just finished chest and shoulders


----------



## Brock_Fawkin_Samson (Jun 13, 2019)

*Squat. *

Reasons:
I'm a bull 
chicks love that shit
Bigger legs = more T
More T = bigger upper
It makes your dick grow

I started squatting and my dick was only 10in, now its 10.5ft


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 13, 2019)

Man I haven’t hit the gym for a couple years I just do light weight curls and triceps. I use to do double days at the gym about 5 or 6 years ago when I was playing semi pro football. Did a shit load of CrossFit and explosion workouts. My gym had a nice sled you hook up to your waste and pull that shit. Quick feet workouts and a lot of box jumping. 
Ended up getting planter fasciitis and tweeked my back from someone tackling me (I was a tight end/wr) and my shoulder still killing me till this day so I don’t play anymore. Plus I’m a UPS driver and work 9-12 hours a day now


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jun 13, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> *Squat. *
> View attachment 4349641
> Reasons:
> I'm a bull
> ...


I squatted 120kg/240lbs last leg day no Thor Bjornnsen yet but getting there =)


----------



## booms111 (Jun 14, 2019)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> I just finished chest and shoulders


Deadlifts, shoulder presses, and some tricep work to finish up today. Man deads make me hungry!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 14, 2019)

Hamstrings today for me


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jun 14, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Hamstrings today for me


Just hamstrings? That's weird lol


----------



## Joosy1130 (Jun 15, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Hamstrings today for me


U ever summo deadlift? I like to use it on leg day. I usually do standard on back day. I like to do ATG squats and summo deadlift along w standard squats, close leg, and wide leg. When u break the parallel plane it really activates your glutes and hamstrings. Quads are easy to target w free weights but u have to work on positions and range of motion on the lift to really get at the hamstrings. I like to focus on the legs as a whole rather than isolate because it is such a large muscle group and if u break it down it would fill up several workouts. Plus a solid leg workout gives a great T boost.


----------



## LamontCranston (Jun 16, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> *Squat. *
> View attachment 4349641
> Reasons:
> I'm a bull
> ...


I laughed out loud. Thanks for the inspiration brother.


----------



## ClueBot (Jun 30, 2019)

Has anyone ever come back from a disk injury? Herniated my l5s1 like 3 months ago and lb squats make it act up. I can R deadlift near the weight that I injured myself with no pain which has been a big win for me. I built a reverse hyperextention machine, hanging L sits and general constant decompression and movements like cobra and glute bridges has really been the key for me if anyone has been dealing with this.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

ClueBot said:


> Has anyone ever come back from a disk injury? Herniated my l5s1 like 3 months ago and lb squats make it act up. I can R deadlift near the weight that I injured myself with no pain which has been a big win for me. I built a reverse hyperextention machine, hanging L sits and general constant decompression and movements like cobra and glute bridges has really been the key for me if anyone has been dealing with this.


Yes.

I injured my back in a car accident in 2015. Crushed my c-6 and c-7 completely.

. Don't listen to the bullshit-emg-hippies who say your back is something that needs to be coddled. It is literally the most strongest group of muscles in your body (besides the legs) and responds excellent to intelligent training.

IMO you need to go back to a linear style full body EOD, or if that is too hard, try an undulating periodization. Do not stop training your back.

You can definitely get through this. After my accident i took my deadlift from 3 plates to 405 within 9 months on concurrent periodization.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

Brock_Fawkin_Samson said:


> *Squat. *
> View attachment 4349641
> Reasons:
> I'm a bull
> ...


----------



## cbdandthc (Jul 16, 2019)

Trying to get back to the gym grind... but I hope in 3- 4 weeks time I can again call myself a gym rat. Gained a few pounds and been so lazy for month so I know i'll be dragging myself... but I love a good challenge!


----------



## JungleSlut (Jul 26, 2019)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


I used to go to the gym. But I dont like people.......let alone those fucking meat heads more interested in the mirror than the weights.

I bought a bench /squat rack for 450 used.

A 5000 dollar cable machine used for only 900.

And those bowflex 90 pound adjustable dumbbells for 1000 plus a 5.1 bench for 200

All said and done cost me around 2500 cad to avoid my fellow man. And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 26, 2019)

Any suggestion for ex gym rat with fckd up shoulders and bad tennis's elbow??


----------



## JungleSlut (Jul 26, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Any suggestion for ex gym rat with fckd up shoulders and bad tennis's elbow??


If you lift 300lbs 1 time
Or 100lbs 3 times
It's the same result.

For someone with damaged body parts I'd suggest free weights, high reps, and a comfortable weight, not heavy


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 26, 2019)

JungleSlut said:


> If you lift 300lbs 1 time
> Or 100lbs 3 times
> It's the same result.
> 
> For someone with damaged body parts I'd suggest free weights, high reps, and a comfortable weight, not heavy


 Trying for last few years get back to shape,and always same thing..
my BB mind starts working after few weeks,I start to add more weight and problems return.. Right know my elbow is so fckd up can't hold nothing tight..


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Jul 26, 2019)

JungleSlut said:


> I used to go to the gym. But I dont like people.......let alone those fucking meat heads more interested in the mirror than the weights.
> 
> I bought a bench /squat rack for 450 used.
> 
> ...


And I thought I was antisocial lmfao nice


----------



## JHake (Aug 22, 2019)

On deload week right now. Tried to push one week more but after two sessions realized i couldn't. At least im getting dialed in my deload time better.

I'm a strength training enthusiast, although im not strong or big lol. Body weight around 160lbs right now. Bench press sitting around 210lbs; 340lbs squat. Deadlift may be around 375-405lbs.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a treadmill and bench in my garage. I used to lift religiously but ever since I got a pinched nerve in my neck I had to stop lifting. At least bench. I get vertigo everytime I lay back . Sucks balls actually. 

What I do now religiously is hit the tread mill for a 1.5 miles everyday. Occasional skip days, but I HAVE TO SMOKE before I workout, because im lazy. And believe it or not the weed cures my lazy attitude. Get's me into a "can do" mentality. Other than that basketball , baseball and playing with the kids. But if I don't smoke it just makes it harder to get into the mood.


----------



## BB84 (Nov 3, 2019)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


hey, I don't smoke weed (well the very very occasional mini pipe) but I eat it- decarb it for 45 mins at 120 degrees C and then sprinkle small amount into yogurt or something before bed for that sleepy high. I also go to the gym, it doesn't have any negative effects on my workouts, if anything its positive as a good night sleep means a good work out.

I mostly do weights too- can squat upto 80kgs deadlift 80kgs plus and for bench I normally do Dumbells flat bench and lift 22.5kgs each arm. Don't ask me what any of that is in Pounds though lol I have no idea, not bad for a female though.

Feel free to check out my very mini windowsill grow thread.


----------



## BB84 (Nov 3, 2019)

JHake said:


> On deload week right now. Tried to push one week more but after two sessions realized i couldn't. At least im getting dialed in my deload time better.
> 
> I'm a strength training enthusiast, although im not strong or big lol. Body weight around 160lbs right now. Bench press sitting around 210lbs; 340lbs squat. Deadlift may be around 375-405lbs.


Hey, i also do strength training but have been getting some strains lately and have been struggling- i tend to not change things much so i could probably do with doing a deload.

What is a de load though?- push less weight i know but how much less and do u need to up the reps?

cheers


----------



## JHake (Nov 3, 2019)

A deload is a phase of training were intensity and/or volume (normally both) are reduced. For an advanced lifter, a deload could aso include things like pronunced change of stimulus. Maybe a powerlifter who takes 4 weeks without touching the barbell but still training with other stimulus and tools. But that's not the case for most of us.

Deload would last mostly a week.
You may go up with reps, but i don't recommend it. A basic deload would be doing same lifts but 50-70% volume and intensity of heaviest last 3-5 weeks. You may also replace excercises: you were doing barbell rows for sets of 8-12, on deload you hit some cable row for easy sets of 10. Just don't do anything crazy: if you haven't been doing bodybuilding techniques, don't do giants sets of 30 reps and drop sets on deload week, you will be sore.

Having strains is not good; check your nutrition and sleep.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 26, 2019)

I've been up in the gym since 2004 on and off. I used to be in the navy so while I was on deployment it gave me something to do. No I just go because that's what I do. I normally go in and do some warming up as I have crippling sciatica and I've been told that stretching is good for that. Then I go into my pull, push, legs routine. If I'm on my game I'll hit a run then get a hydro massage but often I'm pressed for time and doing it all can run about 2 or 3 hours. 

I've always believed that if a was better educated, stronger, and better compensated financially, then no one could ever tell me shit. As it so happens I've got a lot of that going for me nowdays and life is good.


----------



## 780grow (Jan 23, 2020)

GYM GUY HERE - traded in 20lbs of fat/some muscle for some washboards over this past year. 

Great stress reliever - 3-4 times/week minimum!


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 24, 2020)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


You need to get on an elliptical three times a week and get the heart bpm way up for an hour. With tension and elevation. You will end up with a disfigured barrel shape working the top all the time. With little sticks to support all that puffery. Lift or machine's alternate days keep the core strong. And remember depression kills in this country . Get off your ass and make some friends at the gym.


----------



## nerdystoner (Mar 31, 2020)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


I walk, hike, or run like 5-15 miles a day with my dog. I've been doing this for years. No breaks. I also randomly lift some weights but not often. I tend to blaze later in the evening these days but I used to maintain this routine while burning all day. I guess I prefer to exercise, take care of all my shit (work, clean the house, whatever) and then chill back and burn. Feels better that way for me these days. Back in the day though I used to straight up smoke blunts and rips bongs all day and still hang out at the gym for at least a couple of hours lifting weights and running on the track or treadmill. You can definitely be an active stoner, it's really all about where your head is at imo.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 2, 2020)

I have become a gym rat. It's addictive. Always learning new stuff. In the best shape of my life currently. Highly recommended to all!


----------



## fininho (Apr 25, 2020)

I've been going to the gym since I was 16, on and off sometimes but I've been a regular for a long time now.. Can't say I'm addicted, my hype comes and goes depending on the season, and the muscle group I'm focusing.. Just hitting the basics (squat, deadlift, bench, ohp) with consistency is enough to maintain muscle and grow when I get my diet right..


----------



## M.O. (Apr 30, 2020)

Switched over to home gym a while ago just for convenience and so I could make it super fun. Heavy bag with a water core, 0-50# adjustable weight vest, free weights, and a bosu ball are the highlights. 
I have a small dirt bike course with jumps that’s evolving in the back yard on about an acre. Plans are to build a grip based obstacle course in back instead of just hanging from random shit. I want to be able to ride up and jump from my bike to the grip course muhaha. 

Have a pretty decent elliptical climber machine thing for the wife and days I need something random or stuck inside. Got the diet right and was gaining good lean weight until I injured myself 10 days ago. Now the scale dropped a pound. I’m stuck waiting to heal or risking a hernia. Going nutty here.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2020)

female sport lover. not super into gym, preferably into out doorsy exercises.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 24, 2020)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


I'm a garage gym rat. I do all my training at home.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Nov 24, 2020)

Jui jitsu ftw


----------



## Mr_X (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm at the gym at least 5x a week for ~2-3 hours. I have different types of programs depending on my goal. If its nice out, i'll do some sports drills then play golf if i feel like it. my diet also changes depending on my goal, but everything i eat is fresh and i drink a lot of water.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 24, 2020)

Fatleg77 said:


> Jui jitsu ftw


Nice. I trained MMA for 16 years. Mostly American combat in NY then out in California I shifted to MMA. 

Did you compete at all?


----------



## Fatleg77 (Nov 24, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Nice. I trained MMA for 16 years. Mostly American combat in NY then out in California I shifted to MMA.
> 
> Did you compete at all?


no I've only been doing it for about 4 months just recently got my first stripe but I'm addicted to it and it's a fantastic form of exercise plus a great group of people to be around


----------



## Mr_X (Nov 24, 2020)

playing sports is my favorite part of my routine.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 24, 2020)

Fatleg77 said:


> no I've only been doing it for about 4 months just recently got my first stripe but I'm addicted to it and it's a fantastic form of exercise plus a great group of people to be around


Thats awesome and congrats on your 1st of many progressions you will earn. 

JJ is absolutely a awesome form of not only self defense but fitness as well. 

Flexibility, timing, and control. 

Just remember position 1st. Lol


----------



## Fatleg77 (Nov 24, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Thats awesome and congrats on your 1st of many progressions you will earn.
> 
> JJ is absolutely a awesome form of not only self defense but fitness as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you...and yes ...not getting smashed and position are my only goals at this point.I am starting to catch americanas from side control on other white belts so i am stoked...its alot of fun


----------



## BB84 (Nov 28, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I'm a garage gym rat. I do all my training at home.


800-1000 reps per set?? Ru sure ur not on speed lol or do these reps include punching the bag?

Ive been working out at home since march- ive got a mini step machine, a step and dumbells. I miss doing deadlift in gym but thats all- was managing 80kg at one point


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 28, 2020)

BB84 said:


> 800-1000 reps per set?? Ru sure ur not on speed lol or do these reps include punching the bag?
> 
> Ive been working out at home since march- ive got a mini step machine, a step and dumbells. I miss doing deadlift in gym but thats all- was managing 80kg at one point


You quoted the wrong guy.


----------



## BB84 (Nov 30, 2020)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Ok gym rat might not be accurate YET, I'm still saving to get to the gym, but I started hitting the weights about six months back bought my own dumbells have had a bench and bag for years that were gathering dust but now after six months I average 800-1000 reps a set, all upper body work (I haven't got any leg equipment and HATE squats lol another reason to get into the gym) I'm just curious how many other smokers out there still try to take care of themselves or on the other side believe that they wouldn't be able to BECAUSE they smoke weed (which I can say from experience is bullshit, apart from when you pick up that bong instead of those weights lol which DOES happen) so this post is I guess both to find like minded people on here and also maybe give a few people the motivation to start hitting the gym


800-1000 reps per set?? Ru sure ur not on speed lol or do these reps include punching the bag?

Ive been working out at home since march- ive got a mini step machine, a step and dumbells. I miss doing deadlift in gym but thats all- was managing 80kg at one point


----------



## BB84 (Nov 30, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> You quoted the wrong guy.


oh jeez lol


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 1, 2020)

BB84 said:


> 800-1000 reps per set?? Ru sure ur not on speed lol or do these reps include punching the bag?
> 
> Ive been working out at home since march- ive got a mini step machine, a step and dumbells. I miss doing deadlift in gym but thats all- was managing 80kg at one point


 If that workout was punching the bag doing normal 3 minute rounds, that would be some workout, 5.5 punches per second, not doable by any human for one second alone
lol
Megamouth


----------



## BB84 (Dec 3, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> If that workout was punching the bag doing normal 3 minute rounds, that would be some workout, 5.5 punches per second, not doable by any human for one second alone
> lol
> Megamouth


Do u think he meant 8 - 10 reps per set?


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 26, 2022)

i am still in the fight

training for a 9/11 climb at florida gator statium.

i went acouple of months back to get the feel for the statium, 

up was fine, it was the down....told the wife if i fall more then a few times....throw in the towel

as for as diet,

chicken, no dairy , no pops and more water.


i had a kindey remove about 8 months back , 4 years in and out of camp lejunne did it. i always thought the water had a after taste.

put me in coach , i am ready to play


----------



## mudballs (Nov 10, 2022)

Tore some muscle in my ribs while back but im back in the fight. Cardio? ...yeah fk you


----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2022)

There we go, getting those numbers back up. I haven't gone beast in so long my CNS doesn't remember how to fire everything yet. I was getting back into a rhythm and then bam! Tore some rib muscle, i think intercostals...but now im back baby! I truly enjoyed that 2yr break just growing pot and fkn off being a slob. I was intermediate/advanced lifter when i just fell off i dont remember why dont matter. Im posting to hopefully remind a few of you old ironhogs to get off the couch before you wish you had.


----------

